# Burning smell when I drive



## AltimaLover (Jul 27, 2005)

After I've been on the road for a little while I start to smell something burning and I don't know what it is. I checked my dip stick to see if maybe I was burning oil, but it looked fine and I had my oil changed about a month ago. I have no idea what else it could be, I don't really know anything about cars so I'm just hoping this can maybe help me out when I go to the shop so they don't try to rip me off because they love to do that.


----------



## Aussie_Dan (Aug 21, 2004)

Check all through your engine bay for oil leaks. If there is a leak somewhere, it will sometimes give off a burning smell as the oil gets cooked on the hot engine.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Did the burning smell start just after the oil change? If it did it is probably the oil filter seeping. If you can raise the car crawl under to look around with a flashlight. You should be able to see where the leak is coming from after following it up from the discolored place on the exhaust.

Troy


----------



## erik2282 (May 17, 2005)

make sure its not a plastic bag or something that got caught under the car and is getting melted by the exhaust... that happens a lot...


----------



## AltimaLover (Jul 27, 2005)

*Update*

Thank you all for your help. I'm going to put my boyfriend to work and see if he can look into your suggestions for me. I had a friend of mine look at it and he said that he didn't see or smell anything funny while my engine was running and he said I might have a small hole in my air conditioner hose and it could be burning the top of my hood, and the spot right over my hood did look like it had been burst. Also, another friend told me that there was a hole in my air conditioner hose, I just didn't think these two situations were related.

To answer your question K24Tech, I did just start to smell the burning smell after my oil change, so it could also be a possibility that the oil filter is leaking, so thank you. I will be putting my boyfriend to work.

Thanks again to everyone for your help. I'll keep you posted on everything.


----------



## jovanni (Mar 29, 2005)

so about the oil filter,do i have to replace it,if in deed it is seeping?


----------



## MickeyKnox (Jun 17, 2006)

check for cooked rabit or bird under the hood. 
happens a lot.
what's the smell.
there are billions of burning smells.

jovanni, it is best to change oil filter everytime you change oil. every 3000miles.
that's what I do. and don't forget to put some oil around the rubber
ring of the filter. otherwise the rubber will burn and you won't get the filter out easyly next time.


----------

